# housebreaking hardheaded bentley



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i still cant get bentley housebroken. i have seccessfully housebroken other dogs including a six year old incontenint beagle, but bentley is very hard headed. he wont let me know when he has to go out. he is healthy,but it is like he wont "hold it" long enough to let me know first thing in morning. i was unemployed when i got him in september 2011 and he was just about done with HB and when i started working HB went downhill. i cannot crate him since he will harm himself trying to chew out of it and i live in a large camper trailor so no room for xpen. i know i am doing all i can. i treat him when he goes outside and do not punish him for accidents. i am so afraid that when he reaches 2 years of age in june he will be impossible to train, (irrational i know). 

i work retail so i know having differnt schedules makes HBing a lot harder, but i also know from expreince that it can be done. he has a potty word(tee-tee) and knows what it means. i treat and praise. my main two issues are him letting me know and holding it. in the am he gets me after he pees. :smilie_tischkante: i havent used the bells since i am afriad i wont hear them since when i am asleep i wont hear them. i am goining to try a pet gate in bathroom for now and i have been having him wear a male wrap. **** i thought beagle were impossible to train!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think that you are having trouble being consistent in Bentley's training. I think the best thing to do in your situation is to use potty pads. You can buy 50 at a time for $10 at Walgreens. He is still young. Has he been neutered? If not, I would do so ASAP. Some Malts are easy and some are more difficult. My Rose was 2 years old before I could completely trust her in the house. My youngest Malt is 6 months old and is completely house trained downstairs. Go figure..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with April's suggestions of the wee pads since your schedule is not always the same from one day to the next. And yes, absolutely get him neutred ASAP. Wee pads have worked great with my little Bella but now that she has had her last shot, in about a week and a half, I will begin training her to go outside.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I was also going to suggest pee pads. If you cannot be consistent because of work schedule with letting him outside, then I think they are perfect solution. He will have a consistent PLACE he knows he must go, and they are easy, breezy. I have to say this is just my opinion and the way we do things, but our dogs don't even know what to do with grass, and I love it. They use pee pads-they are changed once a day-maybe more if I see fit. Perfect.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great suggestions given regarding the potty pad. I would definitely have them around just in case you aren't around and he can't hold it. It sounds like you are most concerned with his morning potty time. Are you leaving water out for him to drink during the night? If so, I'd take up the water bowl before bedtime and take him out to pee right before u go to sleep. At his age, he should be able to hold it at night. sometimes, you may need to wake up earlier on schedule to take him outside-- no sleeping in! I wouldn't give him free reign until he has earned it. Set him up for success- put him in an appropriately enclosed area with potty pads while not at home or during bedtime.

each dog is different but you can train a dog at any age! Don't give up! Obi came to us pad-trained, but is now trained to ring the bells if he needs to go outside for potty time. I like this method as its easier for him to communicate his needs. I also keep a potty pad down in case he needs to go- but honestly, I think he's only used it once or twice at most. We keep bells by two of the doors so he can ring them in his little "room" and our family room where we usually hang out. Consistency is key...as well as patience. It kinds like you're motivated so I hope these suggestions help!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley is neutred. i tried pee pads but he wont use them and i was/am afriad of them confusing him. he will go on the throw rugs so maybe he needs the heavier washable pads? i know my schedule i hard on him. it is so frustrating since i have housebroken notoriously hard to house break beagle and beagle mix. i thought he would be easy being he is so smart. i think also i feel embarassed about pads because i see them as cheating? but i will try them again. ultimitly i would want him to let me know when i am home that he needs to go and use the pads when i am not.


----------



## Dulce (May 8, 2012)

How do I teach my 2 4 month olds not to chew the potty pads


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bentleybsmom said:


> bentley is neutred. i tried pee pads but he wont use them and i was/am afriad of them confusing him. he will go on the throw rugs so maybe he needs the heavier washable pads? i know my schedule i hard on him. it is so frustrating since i have housebroken notoriously hard to house break beagle and beagle mix. i thought he would be easy being he is so smart. i think also i feel embarassed about pads because i see them as cheating? but i will try them again. ultimitly i would want him to let me know when i am home that he needs to go and use the pads when i am not.


 
Hugs to you and our little guy. Sounds like you are doing everything possible for the special guy.

i do so agree with the washable pads. I have no idea why they work so much easier, but for some reason they do. At least for my current 3. It truly amazes me. I'm not sure if it will confuse him, I honestly don't know, but something tells me, I don't think so.

Dont'get overly concerened about his age, seems the fosters, who take in the special babies, somehow get them potty trained. 

But honest to heaven, there is something about those washable potty pads that attract them. I have no idea what it is, but made it so much easier for us.

The smaller the space, like your bathroom, food, water bed and only one other option, the potty pad , I think that may help alot. I adore the potty pads that are washable, boy did it make my life a whole lot easier and the babies too. 

I wish you the best of luck with all of this. Even with the potty pads, he still may need some guidance, but I think with a smaller space and only one option, which would be the potty pads, I think you might have greater success.

hang in there, once he gets it, you will be doing the happy dance .

Oh and don't worry about it being "cheating" here where I am, sometimes the weather just isn't that great for them to go outside, also when they got spayed and nuetured, it did make it easier for them, and then if they don't feel good, or when they become elders, it will really help.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

bentleybsmom said:


> bentley is neutred. i tried pee pads but he wont use them and i was/am afriad of them confusing him. *he will go on the throw rugs so maybe he needs the heavier washable pads?* i know my schedule i hard on him. it is so frustrating since i have housebroken notoriously hard to house break beagle and beagle mix. i thought he would be easy being he is so smart. i think also i feel embarassed about pads because i see them as cheating? but i will try them again. ultimitly i would want him to let me know when i am home that he needs to go and use the pads when i am not.


That's what I would try. I know dogs who will go on those, but not the disposable pads. Plus the washable ones are much better for the environment IMHO


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You may want to try the UgoDog. It's plastic, durable and easy to clean. The smartest $50 we ever spent on our little potty training nightmare....errrrh Diva  .lol


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i wasnt about to spend 25dollars for a reusable dog potty pad when they are the same as a water proof pad you can get for "skin" babies. so i bought a package of two pads for 15 dollars. and he uses them and still goes outside. and sometimes he wont need to use them when i am away. he did miss the pad today. the pads are big enough for a pack and play play pen. i guess he needed the heavier pad.


----------

